# I saw a black man today



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

It's funny what catches your eye when driving round town, yesterday a saw a black man walking on the sidewalk and it caught my attention. So I looked it up and yep, Montana has the lowest % of blacks in the country, only 4000 of them in the whole state.

4% of us are Hispanic, 8% are native Americans.

Don't get me wrong, in boot camp my shelter half buddy was a black, his name was Darrell Smith, and we did everything together. So this isn't a racist thing, just a observation.

So I took it a step further and looked up who was in prison in Montana

2005 figures

Whites 433
Blacks 3569
Hispanics 846

So I realized we must be racist since we throw every other black that crosses the state line into jail

Bad me.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

I know these seems to be a taboo subject but moving from Florida to Idaho it was the same experience even in the city. I had never seen a non India person work at a convenient store till I moved up here. pretty much with fast food restaurants too (was all non whites). Not that it matters to me either way, have friends of all creeds colors and religions but it is a pretty big culture shock for sure.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Same here moving from Florida to Montana.. Blacks are the norm in Florida anymore.. I have been here in Montana for over a month and have yet to see a black person.. I know it sounds racist and it probably is in a sense.. But the numbers don't lie.. Last I read the population of the US was like 14-15% black but almost 80% of the prison population is black..They say it is because they are poor.. BULLSHIT!! I was poor growing up, my mother was on drugs and I remember goin to bed many a night without a meal and going for weeks in the Florida summers with no power.. I remember counting change for bread and my brother and I would walk to the store when we were like 7 and 10.. But I never sold drugs on the street corner or stole a piece of bubble gum!! Being poor is just an excuse!!! The welfare system is sucking our country dry and the dumb ass sheeple feel sorry for them.. Well my friends, it has just about caught up with us!!


----------



## felixx (May 14, 2013)

its international
we have Maori here in NZ
Similar stats
High Crime
High child abuse
High unemployment
High obesity

despite many govt funded plans to fix the problem


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Every country has their own version of the N word too...


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

The truth is they ruin every place they go, turning it into a ghetto. If Montanan's are smart they'll eject what they've got to California and not let anymore in.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I too grew up poor. Mom, Dad, Grandma and 10 kids. Yup. But we were always clean. Always had something to eat, even if it was mostly potatoes and noodle hot dishes. We went to church every Sunday and Holy Day of obligation, as well as some that weren't. I've never stolen in my life. I've never knowingly taken advantage of anyone. When I was in college, as a single Mom, I was on welfare and now I've paid it back probably 50 or more time over. Before college I worked 1 full time job and 3 part time jobs to make ends meet, when my son was a baby. You do what you have to do, not stand with your hand out in a welfare line.

These days, most people don't know how to work for what they want. I'm kinda counting on it, cause when the SHTF, there will be fewer people who survive, and take up the valuable resources that I would use for my family and group. I can't imagine welfare recipients walking more than 10 miles to get something for themselves. It's not about "Oh, I had a bad start" or I grew up poor. Then DO something about it. Work for it....

Sorry Guys. I'm putting my soapbox away now. I should have just said "Ditto".


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> The truth is they ruin every place they go, turning it into a ghetto. If Montanan's are smart they'll eject what they've got to California and not let anymore in.


We already played cowboys and indians!! Now it's time for cowboys to play again!!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Good thing I'm an Indian then - someone else can play this round.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Good thing I'm an Indian then - someone else can play this round.


Mind if I join you on the bench?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> We already played cowboys and indians!! Now it's time for cowboys to play again!!


Can we play Cowboys and Muslims next?!?! Please?!?! ::rambo::


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Inor said:


> Can we play Cowboys and Muslims next?!?! Please?!?! ::rambo::


Hell,
We have been doin that for years brother!! It's about time to play it on our soil though.. Give it time, it's comin!


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

When I was in the National Guard there were a LOT of native Americans in the unit, great people but they caught a lot of grief from their peers about being white. I don't have much experience being around blacks but I think it is the same.

I wish we could get over the "hyphens" and just all be Americans, that would solve a lot of problems. Maybe someday after the collapse we can get back to common roots and decency.

To an extent I think most minorities are being played to reject whites simply because of color, values, tradition, for those in power to keep us divided. 

Woe to the system if we ever get united under a common cause like truth, justice, liberty, freedom. At that point we are going to kick some serious establishment ass.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

Well what I will say is that Black people get arrested more often for drug procession while polls have been conducted that show that the same amount of whites also smoke pot! it's just that police don't enforce the pot laws as heavy as they do in the inner cities and the getto. Being from a small town myself I didn't know much about black culture either and also followed the norms. You know what you hear about black people from local media and others. Typical black person was poor unmotivated uneducated and dumb. Well us people in the white culture also have a group of people that fit this sterotype. It's refered to as "trailer trash, white trash, or *******". Every race has a population that is not as successful as others in there race it's just the way it is. 

Working in a community that was very black in population was a very intresting experience for me. I learned that the people that do live here have to deal with a lot of issues some people were brand new to the country and came from Africa or other places and didn't communicate very nor did they adapt very well into our society because they were still experiencing the culture shock. (I would assume as time went buy they would adjust more and start to understand laws, rules and cultural norms.) The black population has a much greater amount of unemployment numbers because our country is based on a nation of white people. Typical studies have proved that in most cases if two people are equally qualifed for a job and the only difference is race one black and one white the white person has a far greater chance of getting the job. That is not to say they have reason to give up no. They have an unfair advantage in addition of a culture from many gettos that encourage them to not follow the white man's laws. Same thing in early Native American culture however that has changed over the years.

I am arguing they should adapt to white mans culture because look around we pretty much destroy EVERYTHING! I think the Asian race is much closer to enlightenment than our society will ever achieve! Learn more about peoples culture and what makes them who they are watch documentaries about inner cities gettos and documentaries about black history! Don't label them all as being the same! 

A intresting fact is mother used to live in detroit and back in the 50's or so it was very different later the white people left when the jobs left and the blacks stayed behind not wanting to move or not wanting to leave behind there homes or not feeling able to adabt to the change for whatever reason don't blame it on THEM for causing getto's it's the lack of money that creates the void that is what creates a getto. 

But like Montana Rancher said it's the purpose of dividing us into classes and races and making us hate one another that results in us loosing focus on who we should really be mad at!!! embrace the differences in people I did and I don't agree with every white, black, asian person but I learn to accept them for who they are. Of course there is no defense for the people who join gangs to kill others and cause problems for society they don't have any defense they are the ones that should be in prisons not people who are caught with 1oz of pot HAH!


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

oh and one last thing I forgot you do know that there was a plan to try to influence black youth to have a desire to become a party of the drug trade by glorifying it and promoting it's usage such as programs like the DARE program which educated kids on how to take drugs and what effects they had on the human body. Kinda the same thing that is happening now with the mainstream media being used to send out the gov propaganda. The same effects have also been felt in the other races too! kids developing eating disorders worried about the movie stars and treating that such as news and current events instead of education about ACTUAL CURRENT EVENTS such as what is happening around the world! Same thing with sports another filler in the new hour to distract the masses. It's all organized to maintain order by keeping the races fighting one another and distracted with other issues.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm sure my statement came over pretty racist, but it's the truth. Not all blacks are lazy, uneducated, with a dedication to hate whites, take advantage of any opportunity for free stuff whether it's from the government or stealing it otherwise. I know and have known many that are hard working, educated, smart, moral, and good people. I served with some I would trust my back to, but it's just not the mass that infests the cities. The black community on a whole to me instills particular outlooks and violence in their children at a young age and is passed down generation to generation. It's the way they are and choose to be. The excuses of being poor and educated are bullshit. They keep themselves this way and for all that I've seen over my four decades of life, wherever they go, most ruin the area turning it towards a ghetto. It's sad. I really wish and have for a long time it wasn't this way and that we could all simply be American's. Hardworking and dedicated to continue building a country that is one of the greatest nations in the world. But it simply isn't reality and when shtf, the blacks will be a major source of violence and theft.

Fuzzee

This was a very truthful and insightful essay that has been posted on the net.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Essay by a teacher in a black high school 

*This is a repost from the rants and raves section from the Mobile, Alabama craigslist.* 



The truth is usually a tough thing to accept, so I understand if this is flagged. It would be a cowardly thing to do, but I understand it. Some people just ignore unpleasant truths. However, if you think ignoring the problem, or trying to censor the truth, will help our black children improve, you're dreaming. This is important, so I'm happy to repost - indefinitely if necessary. I find it interesting that NO ONE has had the intellect to refute anything in the essay. They can only attempt to censor it, as if doing so somehow makes it invalid. Weak minds, weak minds.


Until recently I taught at a predominantly black high school in a southeastern state.

The mainstream press gives a hint of what conditions are like in black schools, but only a hint. Expressions journalists use like "chaotic" or "poor learning environment" or "lack of discipline" do not capture what really happens. There is nothing like the day-to-day experience of teaching black children and that is what I will try to convey.

Most whites simply do not know what black people are like in large numbers, and the first encounter can be a shock.

One of the most immediately striking things about my students was that they were loud. They had little conception of ordinary decorum. It was not unusual for five blacks to be screaming at me at once. Instead of calming down and waiting for a lull in the din to make their point -- something that occurs to even the dimmest white students -- blacks just tried to yell over each other.

It did no good to try to quiet them, and white women were particularly inept at trying. I sat in on one woman's class as she begged the children to pipe down. They just yelled louder so their voices would carry over hers.

Many of my black students would repeat themselves over and over again -- just louder. It was as if they suffered from Tourette syndrome. They seemed to have no conception of waiting for an appropriate time to say something. They would get ideas in their heads and simply had to shout them out. I might be leading a discussion on government and suddenly be interrupted: "We gotta get more Democrats! Clinton, she good!" The student may seem content with that outburst but two minutes later, he would suddenly start yelling again: "Clinton good!"

Anyone who is around young blacks will probably get a constant diet of rap music. Blacks often make up their own jingles, and it was not uncommon for 15 black boys to swagger into a classroom, bouncing their shoulders and jiving back.

They were yelling back and forth, rapping 15 different sets of words in the same harsh, rasping dialect. The words were almost invariably a childish form of boasting: "Who got dem shine rim, who got dem shine shoe, who got dem shine grill (gold and silver dental caps)?" The amateur rapper usually ends with a claim--in the crudest terms imaginable -- that all womankind is sexually devoted to him. For whatever reason, my students would often groan instead of saying a particular word, as in, "She suck dat aaahhhh (think of a long grinding groan), she f**k dat aaaahhhh, she lick dat aaaahhh."

Black women love to dance -- in a way white people might call gyrating. So many black girls dance in the hall, in the classroom, on the chairs, next to the chairs, under the chairs, everywhere. Once I took a call on my cell phone and had to step outside of class. I was away about two minutes but when I got back the black girls had lined up at the front of the classroom and were convulsing to the delight of the boys.

Many black people, especially black women, are enormously fat. Some are so fat I had to arrange special seating to accommodate their bulk. I am not saying there are no fat white students -- there are -- but it is a matter of numbers and attitudes. Many black girls simply do not care that they are fat. There are plenty of white anorexics, but I have never met or heard of a black anorexic.

"Black women be big Mr. Jackson," my students would explain.

"Is it okay in the black community to be a little overweight?" I ask. Two obese black girls in front of my desk begin to dance, "You know dem boys lak juicy fruit, Mr. Jackson." "Juicy" is a colorful black expression for the buttocks.

Blacks, on average, are the most directly critical people I have ever met: "Dat shirt stupid. Yo' kid a bastard. Yo' lips big." Unlike whites, who tread gingerly around the subject of race, they can be brutally to the point. Once I needed to send a student to the office to deliver a message. I asked for volunteers, and suddenly you would think my classroom was a bastion of civic engagement. Thirty dark hands shot into the air. My students loved to leave the classroom and slack off, even if just for a few minutes, away from the eye of white authority. I picked a light-skinned boy to deliver the message. One very black student was indignant: "You pick da half-breed." And immediately other blacks take up the cry, and half a dozen mouths are screaming, "He half-breed."

For decades, the country has been lamenting the poor academic performance of blacks and there is much to lament. There is no question, however, that many blacks come to school with a serious handicap that is not their fault. At home they have learned a dialect that is almost a different language. Blacks not only mispronounce words; their grammar is often wrong. When a black wants to ask, "Where is the bathroom?" he may actually say "Whar da badroom be?" Grammatically, this is the equivalent of "Where the bathroom is?" And this is the way they speak in high school. Students write the way they speak, so this is the language that shows up in written assignments.

It is true that some whites face a similar handicap. They speak with what I would call a "country" accent that is hard to reproduce but results in sentences such as "I'm gonna gemme a Coke." Some of these country whites had to learn correct pronunciation and usage. The difference is that most whites overcome this handicap and learn to speak correctly; many blacks do not.

Most of the blacks I taught simply had no interest in academic subjects. I taught history, and students would often say they didn't want to do an assignment or they didn't like history because it was all about white people. Of course, this was "diversity" history, in which every cowboy's black cook got a special page on how he contributed to winning the West, but black children still found it inadequate. So I would throw up my hands and assign them a project on a real, historical black person. My favorite was Marcus Garvey. They had never heard of him, and I would tell them to research him, but they never did. They didn't care and they didn't want to do any work.

Anyone who teaches blacks soon learns that they have a completely different view of government from whites. Once I decided to fill 25 minutes by having students write about one thing the government should do to improve America. I gave this question to three classes totaling about 100 students, approximately 80 of whom were black. My few white students came back with generally "conservative" ideas. "We need to cut off people who don't work," was the most common suggestion. Nearly every black gave a variation on the theme of "We need more government services."

My students had only the vaguest notion of who pays for government services. For them, it was like a magical piggy bank that never goes empty. One black girl was exhorting the class on the need for more social services and I kept trying to explain that people, real live people, are taxed for the money to pay for those services. "Yeah, it come from whites," she finally said. "They stingy anyway."

"Many black people make over $50,000 dollars a year and you would also be taking away from your own people," I said.

She had an answer to that: "Dey half breed." The class agreed. I let the subject drop.

Many black girls are perfectly happy to be welfare queens. On career day, one girl explained to the class that she was going to have lots of children and get fat checks from the government. No one in the class seemed to have any objection to this career choice.

Surprising attitudes can come out in class discussion. We were talking about the crimes committed in the aftermath of Hurricane Katrina, and I brought up the rape of a young girl in the bathroom of the Superdome. A majority of my students believed this was a horrible crime but a few took it lightly. One black boy spoke up without raising his hand: "Dat no big deal. They thought they is gonna die so they figured they have some fun. Dey jus' wanna have a fun time; you know what I'm sayin'?" A few black heads nodded in agreement.

My department head once asked all the teachers to get a response from all students to the following question: "Do you think it is okay to break the law if it will benefit you greatly?" By then, I had been teaching for a while and was not surprised by answers that left a young, liberal, white woman colleague aghast. "Yeah" was the favorite answer. As one student explained, "Get dat green."

There is a level of conformity among blacks that whites would find hard to believe. They like one kind of music: rap. They will vote for one political party: Democrat. They dance one way, speak one way, are loud the same way, and fail their exams in the same way. Of course, there are exceptions but they are rare.

Whites are different. Some like country music, others heavy metal, some prefer pop, and still others, God forbid, enjoy rap music. They have different associations, groups, almost ideologies. There are jocks, nerds, preppies, and hunters. Blacks are all -- well -- black, and they are quick to let other blacks know when they deviate from the norm.

One might object that there are important group differences among blacks that a white man simply cannot detect. I have done my best to find them, but so far as I can tell, they dress the same, talk the same, think the same. Certainly, they form rival groups, but the groups are not different in any discernible way. There simply are no groups of blacks that are as distinctly different from each other as white "nerds," "hunters," or "Goths," for example.

How the world looks to blacks: One point on which all blacks agree is that everything is "racis'." This is one message of liberalism they have absorbed completely. Did you do your homework? "Na, homework racis'." Why did you get an F on the test? "Test racis'."

I was trying to teach a unit on British philosophers and the first thing the students noticed about Bentham, Hobbes, and Locke was "Dey all white! Where da black philosopher a'?" I tried to explain there were no blacks in eighteenth century Britain. You can probably guess what they said to that: "Dat racis'!" One student accused me of deliberately failing him on a test because I didn't like black people.

"Do you think I really hate black people?"
"Yeah."
"Have I done anything to make you feel this way? How do you know?"
"You just do."
"Why do you say that?"

He just smirked, looked out the window, and sucked air through his teeth. Perhaps this was a regional thing, but the blacks often sucked air through their teeth as a wordless expression of disdain or hostility.

My students were sometimes unable to see the world except through the lens of their own blackness. I had a class that was host to a German exchange student. One day he put on a Power Point presentation with famous German landmarks as well as his school and family.

From time to time during the presentation, blacks would scream, "Where da black folk?!" The exasperated German tried several times to explain that there were no black people where he lived in Germany. The students did not believe him. I told them Germany is in Europe, where white people are from, and Africa is where black people are from. They insisted that the German student was racist, and deliberately refused to associate with blacks.

Blacks are keenly interested in their own racial characteristics. I have learned, for example, that some blacks have "good hair." Good hair is black parlance for black-white hybrid hair. Apparently, it is less kinky, easier to style, and considered more attractive. Blacks are also proud of light skin. Imagine two black students shouting insults across the room. One is dark but slim; the other light and obese. The dark one begins the exchange: "You fat, Ridario!" Ridario smiles, doesn't deign to look at his detractor, shakes his head like a wobbling top, and says, "You wish you light skinned."

They could go on like this, repeating the same insults over and over.

My black students had nothing but contempt for Hispanic immigrants. They would vent their feelings so crudely that our department strongly advised us never to talk about immigration in class in case the principal or some outsider might overhear.

Whites were "racis'," of course, but they thought of us at least as Americans. Not the Mexicans. Blacks have a certain, not necessarily hostile understanding of white people. They know how whites act, and it is clear they believe whites are smart and are good at organizing things. At the same time, they probably suspect whites are just putting on an act when they talk about equality, as if it is all a sham that makes it easier for whites to control blacks. Blacks want a bigger piece of the American pie. I'm convinced that if it were up to them they would give whites a considerably smaller piece than whites get now, but they would give us something. They wouldn't give Mexicans anything.

What about black boys and white girls? No one is supposed to notice this or talk about it but it is glaringly obvious: Black boys are obsessed with white girls. I've witnessed the following drama countless times. A black boy saunters up to a white girl. The cocky black dances around her, not really in a menacing way. It's more a shuffle than a threat. As he bobs and shuffles he asks, "When you gonna go wit' me?"

There are two kinds of reply. The more confident white girl gets annoyed, looks away from the black and shouts, "I don't wanna go out with you!" The more demure girl will look at her feet and mumble a polite excuse but ultimately say no.

There is only one response from the black boy: "You racis'." Many girls -- all too many -- actually feel guilty because they do not want to date blacks. Most white girls at my school stayed away from blacks, but a few, particularly the ones who were addicted to drugs, fell in with them.

There is something else that is striking about blacks. They seem to have no sense of romance, of falling in love. What brings men and women together is sex, pure and simple, and there is a crude openness about this. There are many degenerate whites, of course, but some of my white students were capable of real devotion and tenderness, emotions that seemed absent from blacks -- especially the boys.

Black schools are violent and the few whites who are too poor to escape are caught in the storm. The violence is astonishing, not so much that it happens, but the atmosphere in which it happens. Blacks can be smiling, seemingly perfectly content with what they are doing, having a good time, and then, suddenly start fighting. It's uncanny. Not long ago, I was walking through the halls and a group of black boys were walking in front of me. All of a sudden they started fighting with another group in the hallway.

Blacks are extraordinarily quick to take offense. Once I accidentally scuffed a black boy's white sneaker with my shoe. He immediately rubbed his body up against mine and threatened to attack me. I stepped outside the class and had a security guard escort the student to the office. It was unusual for students to threaten teachers physically this way, but among themselves, they were quick to fight for similar reasons.

The real victims are the unfortunate whites caught in this. They are always in danger and their educations suffer. White weaklings are particularly susceptible, but mostly to petty violence. They may be slapped or get a couple of kicks when they are trying to open a bottom locker. Typically, blacks save the hard, serious violence for each other.

There was a lot of promiscuous sex among my students and this led to violence. Black girls were constantly fighting over black boys. It was not uncommon to see two girls literally ripping each other's hair out with a police officer in the middle trying to break up the fight. The black boy they were fighting over would be standing by with a smile, enjoying the show he had created. For reasons I cannot explain, boys seldom fought over girls.

Pregnancy was common among the blacks, though many black girls were so fat I could not tell the difference. I don't know how many girls got abortions, but when they had the baby they usually stayed in school and had their own parents look after the child. The school did not offer daycare.

Aside from the police officers constantly on patrol, a sure sign that you are in a black school is the coke cage: the chain-link fence that many majority-black schools use to protect vending machines. The cage surrounds the machine and even covers its top. Delivery employees have to unlock a gate on the front of the cage to service the machines. Companies would prefer not to build cages around vending machines. They are expensive, ugly, and a bother, but black students smashed the machines so many times it was cheaper to build a cage than repair the damage. Rumor had it that before the cages went up blacks would turn the machines upside down in the hope that the money would fall out.

Security guards are everywhere in black schools -- we had one on every hall. They also sat in on unruly classes and escorted students to the office. They were unarmed, but worked closely with the three city police officers who were constantly on duty.

There was a lot of drug-dealing at my school. This was a good way to make a fair amount of money but it also gave boys power over girls who wanted drugs. An addicted girl -- black or white -- became the plaything of anyone who could get her drugs.

One of my students was a notorious drug dealer. Everyone knew it. He was 19 years old and in eleventh grade. Once he got a score of three out of 100 on a test. He had been locked up four times since he was 13.

One day, I asked him, "Why do you come to school?"

He wouldn't answer. He just looked out the window, smiled, and sucked air through his teeth. His friend Yidarius ventured an explanation: "He get dat green and get dem females."

"What is the green?" I asked. "Money or dope?" "Both," said Yidarius with a smile.

A very fat black interrupted from across the room: "We get dat lunch," Mr. Jackson. "We gotta get dat lunch and brickfuss." He means the free breakfast and lunch poor students get every day. "*****, we know'd you be lovin' brickfuss!" shouts another student.

Some readers may believe that I have drawn a cruel caricature of black students. After all, according to official figures some 85 percent of them graduate. It would be instructive to know how many of those scraped by with barely a C- record. They go from grade to grade and they finally get their diplomas because there is so much pressure on teachers to push them through. It saves money to move them along, the school looks good, and the teachers look good.

Many of these children should have been failed, but the system would crack under their weight if they were all held back.

How did my experiences make me feel about blacks? Ultimately, I lost sympathy for them. In so many ways they seem to make their own beds. There they were in an integrationist's fantasy--in the same classroom with white students, eating the same lunch, using the same bathrooms, listening to the same teachers--and yet the blacks fail while the whites pass.

One tragic outcome among whites who have been teaching for too long is that it can engender something close to hatred. One teacher I knew gave up fast food--not for health reasons but because where he lived most fast-food workers were black. He had enough of blacks on the job. This was an extreme example but years of frustration can take their toll. Many of my white colleagues with any experience were well on their way to that state of mind.

There is an unutterable secret among teachers: Almost all realize that blacks do not respond to traditional white instruction. Does that put the lie to environmentalism? Not at all. It is what brings about endless, pointless innovation that is supposed to bring blacks up to the white level. The solution is more diversity--or put more generally, the solution is change. Change is an almost holy word in education, and you can fail a million times as long as you keep changing. That is why liberals keep revamping the curriculum and the way it is taught. For example, teachers are told that blacks need hands-on instruction and more group work.

Teachers are told that blacks are more vocal and do not learn through reading and lectures. The implication is that they have certain traits that lend themselves to a different kind of teaching.

Whites have learned a certain way for centuries but it just doesn't work with blacks. Of course, this implies racial differences but if pressed, most liberal teachers would say different racial learning styles come from some indefinable cultural characteristic unique to blacks. Therefore, schools must change, America must change. But into what? How do you turn quantum physics into hands-on instruction or group work? No one knows, but we must keep changing until we find something that works.

Public school has certainly changed since anyone reading this was a student. I have a friend who teaches elementary school, and she tells me that every week the students get a new diversity lesson, shipped in fresh from some bureaucrat's office in Washington or the state capital. She showed me the materials for one week: a large poster, about the size of a forty-two inch flat-screen television. It shows an utterly diverse group -- I mean diverse: handicapped, Muslim, Jewish, effeminate, poor, rich, brown, slightly brown, yellow, etc.--sitting at a table, smiling gaily, accomplishing some undefined task. The poster comes with a sheet of questions the teacher is supposed to ask. One might be: "These kids sure look different, but they look happy. Can you tell me which one in the picture is an American?"

Some eight-year-old, mired in ignorance, will point to a white child like himself. "That one."

The teacher reads from the answer, conveniently printed along with the question. "No, Billy, all these children are Americans. They are just as American as you."

The children get a snack, and the poster goes up on the wall until another one comes a week later. This is what happens at predominately white, middle-class, elementary schools everywhere. Elementary school teachers love All of the Colors of the Race, by award-winning children's poet Arnold Adoff.

These are some of the lines they read to the children: "Mama is chocolate . . . Daddy is vanilla . . . Me (sic) is better . . . It is a new color. It is a new flavor. For love. Sometimes blackness seems too black for me, and whiteness is too sickly pale; and I wish every one were golden. Remember: long ago before people moved and migrated, and mixed and matched . . . there was one people: one color, one race. The colors are flowing from what was before me to what will be after. All the colors."

Teaching as a career: It may come as a surprise after what I have written, but my experiences have given me a deep appreciation for teaching as a career. It offers a stable, middle-class life but comes with the capacity to make real differences in the lives of children. In our modern, atomized world children often have very little communication with adults -- especially, or even, with their parents -- so there is potential for a real transaction between pupil and teacher, disciple and master.

A rewarding relationship can grow up between an exceptional, interested student and his teacher. I have stayed in my classroom with a group of students discussing ideas and playing chess until the janitor kicked us out. I was the old gentleman, imparting my history, culture, personal loves and triumphs, defeats and failures to young kinsman. Sometimes I fancied myself Tyrtaeus, the Spartan poet, who counseled the youth to honor and loyalty. I never had this kind intimacy with a black student, and I know of no other white teacher who did.

Teaching can be fun. For a certain kind of person it is exhilarating to map out battles on chalkboards, and teach heroism. It is rewarding to challenge liberal prejudices, to leave my mark on these children, but what I aimed for with my white students I could never achieve with the blacks.

There is a kind of child whose look can melt your heart: some working-class castaway, in and out of foster homes, often abused, who is nevertheless almost an angel. Your heart melts for these children, this refuse of the modern world.

Many white students possess a certain innocence; their cheeks still blush. Try as I might, I could not get the blacks to care one bit about Beethoven or Sherman's march to the sea, or Tyrtaeus, or Oswald Spengler, or even liberals like John Rawls, or their own history. They cared about nothing I tried to teach them. When this goes on year after year it chokes the soul out of a teacher, destroys his pathos, and sends him guiltily searching for The Bell Curve on the Internet.

Blacks break down the intimacy that can be achieved in the classroom, and leave you convinced that that intimacy is really a form of kinship. Without intending to, they destroy what is most beautiful--whether it be your belief in human equality, your daughter's innocence, or even the state of the hallway.

Just last year I read on the bathroom stall the words "F**k ******." Not two feet away, on the same stall, was a small swastika.

The National Council for the Social Studies, the leading authority on social science education in the United States, urges teachers to inculcate such values as equality of opportunity, individual property rights, and a democratic form of government. Even if teachers could inculcate this milquetoast ideology into whites, liberalism is doomed because so many non-whites are not receptive to education of any kind beyond the merest basics.

It is impossible to get them to care about such abstractions as property rights or democratic citizenship. They do not see much further than the fact that you live in a big house and "we in da pro-jek." Of course, there are a few loutish whites who will never think past their next meal and a few sensitive blacks for whom anything is possible, but no society takes on the characteristics of its exceptions.

Once I asked my students, "What do you think of the Constitution?" "It white," one slouching black rang out. The class began to laugh. And I caught myself laughing along with them, laughing while Pompeii's volcano simmers, while the barbarians swell around the Palatine, while the country I love, and the job I love, and the community I love become dimmer by the day.

I read a book by an expatriate Rhodesian who visited Zimbabwe not too many years ago. Traveling with a companion, she stopped at a store along the highway. A black man materialized next to her car window. "Job, boss, (I) work good, boss," he pleaded. "You give job."

"What happened to your old job?" the expatriate white asked. The black man replied in the straightforward manner of his race: "We drove out the whites. No more jobs. You give job."

At some level, my students understand the same thing. One day I asked the bored, black faces staring back at me. "What would happen if all the white people in America disappeared tomorrow?"

"We screwed," a young, pitch-black boy screamed back. The rest of the blacks laughed.

I have had children tell me to my face as they struggled with an assignment. "I cain't do dis," Mr. Jackson. "I black."

The point is that human beings are not always rational. It is in the black man's interest to have whites in Zimbabwe but he drives them out and starves. Most whites do not think black Americans could ever do anything so irrational. They see blacks on television smiling, fighting evil whites, embodying white values. But the real black is not on television, and you pull your purse closer when you see him, and you lock the car doors when he swaggers by with his pants hanging down almost to his knees.

For those of you with children, better a smaller house in a white district than a fancy one near a black school.

I have been in parent-teacher conferences that broke my heart: the child pleading with his parents to take him out of school; the parents convinced their child's fears are groundless. If you love your child, show her you care -- not by giving her fancy vacations or a car, but making her innocent years safe and happy. Give her the gift of a not-heavily black school.


----------



## Jim (Jul 9, 2013)

Having worked as a firefighter/paramedic in the inner city for a long time I could tell you some stories. But what I have is a pretty simple explanation...we just don't live in the same world, our education level is different, our values are different and our entire mindset is different.

I have tried to see things their way, it's just not possible, I'm not built that way.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> It's funny what catches your eye when driving round town, yesterday a saw a black man walking on the sidewalk and it caught my attention. So I looked it up and yep, Montana has the lowest % of blacks in the country, only 4000 of them in the whole state.
> 
> 4% of us are Hispanic, 8% are native Americans.
> 
> ...


So,does that mean most of the black people in Montana are in prison?....lol.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Are prison populations included in the census report? I believe they are but I don't have any evidence to support that belief.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

That's a rather offensive post fuzzy. Might I remind you that those experiences are from the individuals so phases such as "most blacks" are not correct and are misleading!

In regards to the topic you clearly did not read my previous posts because had you do you would have seen that the issues with Getto's is not because "black people are massing and creating a bad place" no it's because of areas where the white people leave and as the prosperity and jobs have dried up! For example Detroit a city once with a population of about 2Million down to about 800 thousand because the car industry have scalled down greatly! Also take into account that different races have different cultures so behaviors and social norms change between races. Yes I am white and I know the government set them up to fail after the civil rights movement. Black people have a higher unemployment rate (unemployment rate is based on the people actively looking for work) The drug trade has been a huge incentive in places that lack a good amount of jobs as it offers the ability to make money and to put food on the table. lets not forget many African American magazines, tv networks, and radio programs are controlled by the 1% the same rich white people that control the majority of the money. Here is a video of an opinion from sombody in the African American culture.






I complete can see from his point of view and he does a well enough job explaining it. Of course you must realize that as a result of the "sudden destruction of black culture" I mean for christ sake Black culture INVENTED JAZZ MUSIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love jazz!!! The whole black culture of rap, slapping bitches, blah blah blah was INVENTED recently Just think about that! How did a culture that invented Jazz and blues music suddenly shift into what it has become!?!?!

If you honestly believe that the goverment had no public intrest nor any involvement in the destruction of the black culture then I just think that's sad. If you honstly think a cuture that created JAZZ and Blues and fought so hard for civil rights such as the nice polite lady who refused to give up her seat and how well dressed she was turned into the culture it has become on there own then I guess thats your opinion. I would love to here your opinions on how the culture shifted so quickly. I strongly feel it was a planned move to control and keep the race down as to not allow there community to have any impact on what has been established as white culture/American culture. Jazz and blues music has moved back onto the fringe and as my last point THIS IS BLACK CULTURE!






During my studies of Jazz it was clear that many of the African American community struggled with identify because they were decedents of slaves and much of there culture was destroyed. Todays black cuture was created by powerful people not from within (well the rappers were paid tons of money and they were from within of course but the masses did not get to pick the culture they wanted it was pushed on them by glorifying the drugs, pimps, and gangs.) I suggest you study black history and learn about the great things African American community has created and start to learn that it was destroyed into what it has become for the most part today.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> It's funny what catches your eye when driving round town, yesterday a saw a black man walking on the sidewalk and it caught my attention. So I looked it up and yep, Montana has the lowest % of blacks in the country, only 4000 of them in the whole state.
> 
> 4% of us are Hispanic, 8% are native Americans.
> 
> ...


Did I wander into Stormfront by mistake?


----------



## exmilitary (Jun 17, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> Every country has their own version of the N word too...


Oh ya! The same in our country somewhat.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

> That's a rather offensive post fuzzy. Might I remind you that those experiences are from the individuals so phases such as "most blacks" are not correct and are misleading!


You can choose to look at it that way, I know from experience otherwise. I grew up in South Florida, lived many years in Georgia and lived among the black community my whole life. I know what is correct and misleading. What people find offensive is different for everyone. I personally find it extremely offensive that so much of my check is taken out week after week and given to lazy sacks of shit who aspire to sit around and look for opportunities to find "green" other than going to work and do more harm to innocents than good and commit most of the crime in America regardless of there population amount. Who a huge amount of the peoples money go to with countless programs and still go nowhere. Who birth babies they don't pay for, riding on the backs of the hard working people who do. Who comment violence with no concern, have practically no moral value and are some of the worst racists and hypocrites in America themselves while constantly whining about every little thing being racism towards them. Each person chooses how they look on this world and deal with the people in it. There's still freedom to in some ways. As I said, I wish it was otherwise but the black community in mass doesn't amount to much good sadly enough. That someone from invented jazz or anything else doesn't matter at all to whole of the way the people act, think, and live in communities with other races and nationalities. I know when shtf, they will be a massive problem, beyond what they already are.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

FUZZEE- man, that was hardhitting, and this will piss off a lot of people, but that was my experience as well, growing up in "the delta". Arkansas was once number 2 in the nation for a lot of statistics, being beaten by Mississippi, then, came the casino's, and "helped Mississippi to become number 2". For a shocking jawdropping look at some of the schools, check youtube for the documentary about "helena West helena Arkansas Schools". Pretty much shows every aspect of the post you showed us. Sad. I luckily moved away in 5th grade, but I HAVE BEEN there, and from my perspective, that post is on point. 
I actuallu knew some of the kids on the documentary, from going to the schools and picking up my younger cousins, and yes, I have seen "the hate" towards all white people, parents rubbing malice into children..SAD. 
And yes, this is just my opinion, I love people, black blue, green, I have friends of every color, and one of the smartest men I know is black, and came from the helena school system, but I promise you, he is an exception.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

People get pissed off about things everyday Deebo. It matters little in the end. The truth is what matters. Even if it's to one's self. I love people of every color too. It's not the color a person is or where they came from, but who they choose to be. It's disgusting to me how so much of the black American community chooses to be. I still live with them, am polite and try to get along. It doesn't change how they choose to be though.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> You can choose to look at it that way, I know from experience otherwise. I grew up in South Florida, lived many years in Georgia and lived among the black community my whole life. I know what is correct and misleading. What people find offensive is different for everyone. I personally find it extremely offensive that so much of my check is taken out week after week and given to lazy sacks of shit who aspire to sit around and look for opportunities to find "green" other than going to work and do more harm to innocents than good and commit most of the crime in America regardless of there population amount. Who a huge amount of the peoples money go to with countless programs and still go nowhere. Who birth babies they don't pay for, riding on the backs of the hard working people who do. Who comment violence with no concern, have practically no moral value and are some of the worst racists and hypocrites in America themselves while constantly whining about every little thing being racism towards them. Each person chooses how they look on this world and deal with the people in it. There's still freedom to in some ways. As I said, I wish it was otherwise but the black community in mass doesn't amount to much good sadly enough. That someone from invented jazz or anything else doesn't matter at all to whole of the way the people act, think, and live in communities with other races and nationalities. I know when shtf, they will be a massive problem, beyond what they already are.


I agree, I served with several blacks and to this day are very good friends. It's not that I think ALL blacks are bad. I do not think that at all. I do however think the vast majority of the blacks in the ghetto are very bad for society.. Even the ones that are not causing damage to society still "stick up" for other blacks just because of their color..It is not the whites causing all of the drive by shootings,drug dealing and violence in the ghetto!! The ghettos ANYWHERE IN THE WORLD are the most dangerous places to be in each city.. It is that way for a reason! It is a total lack of respect for the law,life or anything else for that matter..They just don't care! As long as the vast majority of them are getting free shit from the government that our tax dollars are paying for, it's all they care about. Most have no idea where it comes from other than it's free money from the guberment!

I am from South Florida and have spent much time in Georgia and a few other southern states.. Just turn on the news.. Look at the crime and the suspect is 7 out of 10 times a "black male"!! The numbers don't lie.. I'm not saying that whites are pillars of society either.. There are a lot of white trash pieces of shit out there too.. But when it comes down to numbers.. The blacks cause the most amount of crime. Especially violent crime.. I am sure I come off as racist and I really don't care.. We are all racist in some form or another..I just say it how I see it. I am not politically correct and refuse to bend over and take in in the can like the guberment wants us too!!


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> I agree, I served with several blacks and to this day are very good friends. It's not that I think ALL blacks are bad. I do not think that at all. I do however think the vast majority of the blacks in the ghetto are very bad for society.. Even the ones that are not causing damage to society still "stick up" for other blacks just because of their color..It is not the whites causing all of the drive by shootings,drug dealing and violence in the ghetto!! The ghettos ANYWHERE IN THE WORLD are the most dangerous places to be in each city.. It is that way for a reason! It is a total lack of respect for the law,life or anything else for that matter..They just don't care! As long as the vast majority of them are getting free shit from the government that our tax dollars are paying for, it's all they care about. Most have no idea where it comes from other than it's free money from the guberment!
> 
> I am from South Florida and have spent much time in Georgia and a few other southern states.. Just turn on the news.. Look at the crime and the suspect is 7 out of 10 times a "black male"!! The numbers don't lie.. I'm not saying that whites are pillars of society either.. There are a lot of white trash pieces of shit out there too.. But when it comes down to numbers.. The blacks cause the most amount of crime. Especially violent crime.. I am sure I come off as racist and I really don't care.. We are all racist in some form or another..I just say it how I see it. I am not politically correct and refuse to bend over and take in in the can like the guberment wants us too!!


And I couldn't agree more. There are trash in every race and community too, but the numbers don't lie. We are all racist in some way or another, and to realize it is being honest. I've found lots that aren't though. When the shtf, many will find the hard truth of reality.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

Fuzzee said:


> ...but the black community in mass doesn't amount to much good sadly enough.


racism is disgusting You completely ignored my entire comment and just resort back to your racist statement. *sigh* To categorize and entire race is just so wrong. Your entitled to your opinons but what's even sadder is everyone jumping in and saying they agree with your logic. With unemployment around 5-7% you must realize that there are 5-7% of the "workforce" that have no job and are actively seeking a job but they may be collecting a welfare check because THERE IS SIMPLY NOT ENOUGH JOBS FOR EVERYONE!!!!!

US Welfare Spending for 2013 - Charts

wasted money on defense outnumbers cost to welfare by 2 times!!!!! WHERE IS YOUR OUTRAGE ABOUT THAT!!!!! ...Unless you think blowing up another country will make you safer? Welfare does some good and yes some people abuse it. But if there could be garateend jobs for everyone then it would be a different situation! I don't understand your logic heck what about healthcare costs?! that also is x2 the cost of welfare! what bout the outrage for people eating fast food and treating there body like trash and rasing the cost for everybody else!!!

in comparision you should be x4 more likely to be upset about the defense and healthcare costs than welfare costs right? ... so are you?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Lance,
I agree with you completely on the stand of condemning a whole race because of the actions of a few. I haven't gotten involved in this one up til now because I think everyone knows where I stand. I want you to know that you aren't alone. 
I also need to point out that most here will not condemn the entire race but they too easily condemn the blanket of blacks that live in the "bad" sections of large cities. I remember that some of those "inner city" kids found a way out and up. There is as much courage hidden in the inner cities as there is laziness on display.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Just look at what is going on with Zimmerman. People are worried that if he is found "not guilty" there will be riots.. That just goes to show you how they are.. When is the last time you heard of whites rioting because a verdict didn't go the way they want?? The blacks love to play the race card and LOOK for opportunities to riot and steal...Not ALL but a large majority of them will be on television with big smiles on their faces as they are running out of the store with a new pair of shoes or a big screen television in their hands!!!!


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Lance I didn't ignore any of your comments. I just don't agree with them. The black community has tons of choices and choose to be how they are. What they are in mass is disgusting to many, me included. You simply don't like that viewpoint and want to overlook all the things they do with what seems like a hugs will cure the world outlook to me. I don't see it that way and know hugs won't cure much in this world. Go downtown after the Zimmerman verdict with him found not guilty, and try to hug much of the black community. You might get a few, but eventually you'll find yourself beat down and likely dead from the others savagery and hatred. Cuddling savagery makes little sense to me so I'll be waiting, guarding my home and neighbors with a gun on my side and in my hands to deal with it as it should be dealt with.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

:arrow::roll::shock:


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

thanks for your repley PaulS

I think I just gonna try to ignore this conversation there language in there posts are beyond racist "go hug the black community" "they are savages" blacks will riot when whites wouldn't either way people are free to be racists if they want just don't pretend your not when you refer to the black community as savages and you group them all together.

I just wish there was a warning label on there avatar that warned people your talking to a racist. In regards to a statement that were all a little racist that FALSE! Weather your White, Native, Mexican, Black, Gay, Straight, Transgender, Muslim, Hindu, Christian (then non-judgmental ones!) or an Atheist or whatever I live my life loving people for the way they are if they have love in there heart and wish to do good upon others. If anyone else reading through this know not everyone is racist here and some of us will love and respect you for being the way you are. Of course harmful and illegal activity is bad and should not be tolerated. I judge people individually and everybody should do the same. 

I hope you racists someday find and befriend an African American some day and they change you understanding either way just don't explain your reasons for racism to me you don't need to justify it I understand for your personal experiences some of you have become racists. Racism is learned not somthing your born with LOVE is somthing your born with  Best of luck


----------



## That Prepper Guy (May 7, 2013)

I think this thread started out honest until one forum member said, "blacks turn everything into a ghetto".
That's when Pandora's Box was let open.

I saw a black person today, too. He was in the mirror.


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

Folks, I think this thread has reached the end of its life cycle Therefore it is closed!!!!!


----------

